# It's been a long time, back with a question



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, I know its been a long time since I've been on here. Life's been busy but we've been doing really well. Lately Deeken had what was diagnosed as Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE). He's had several tests run including two urinalysis. On the first one, he came back with bilirubin +1 and a UTI. We did a course of antibiotics and did another urinalysis. On the second one, the bilirubin was +2 and the UTI had resolved. My question is about bilirubin. We're rechecking it in a couple of weeks but is this sometimes normal or do I need to be concerned. I'm attaching photos of his blood and urine results in case they help. Any info anyone can give me would be great. Sorry to reappear only when I have a problem!



















The second urinalysis (14 days after the first)










We also ran a diarrhea panel and everything came back negative.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bilirubin being present in urine is normal, but as long as the specific gravity is 1.035 or higher. Specific gravity measures the concentration of the urine...you'd worry if his urine were NOT concentrated and a lot of bilirubin were present, which would indicate some degree of liver damage. 

Considering the blood levels of bilirubin are within normal limits as well as the USG are well above 1.035, I'd say you have nothing to worry about :thumb:


----------

